# Spot on for hamsters



## gem1984 (Jan 7, 2011)

The vet gave me some spot on to put onto my syrian Bella which I did. It said 5 drops which I done and now her neck looks wet. I am affraid of her getting it on her feet when she scratches and then putting it in her mouth. What should I do or is it safe?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I think she will be fine. I did my hamster a couple of years ago and I worried about the same thing but she was absolutely fine, it soon dries.


----------



## gem1984 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you.It seemed so much to put on her and I suppose as she is so small it;s not exactly going to stay in one place neatly. Thanks again.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

when you spot on them, you should keep them out till it dries, to prevent them grooming it off, once its dry she will be fine to groom and scratch all she likes, but you should not let her while it is still wet, it doesnt take too long for it to dry though, about 15 min


----------

